# Spot The Difference



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

How many differences can you spot ?



















Photo taken last Saturday at armed Forces Day Cardiff.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

6


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Mutley said:


> 6


Only 6 you are a joker LOL


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

11


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I found 7.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Make that 8, I just found another.

I'll have a re-count in the morning.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

chocko said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > 6
> ...


I got bored


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Found 12 so far....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 11





Roger the Dodger said:


> Found 12 so far....


Ok, I`ve found another one so now 12 :wink2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To difficult, I prefer this version of "can you spot"

More fun 

http://www.canyouspot.com/

:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The big difference, in those photos and real life, is the absence of a guy with a MIG welder and a large load of sheet metal (to patch the constantly appearing holes in the body panels). :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

There are 18 Differences YES 18 .


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

13 :taz:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

14, now....oooooh you're sneaky Chocko....!

Edit: 15


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you want us to list via PM?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Do you want us to list via PM?


Yes good idea


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just spotted another one...16...and another 17.

Think I may have spotted all 18.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Still 6


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

One Hundred and Thirty Eight... and counting.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I finally figured out the easy way to do this and reached 18 + 1. I suspect the last one was not intentional. 

I am toying with the idea of doing a pixel by pixel comparinson and generating a third image comprised of the differing pixels, though this sounds like a mixture of O.C.D. and pedantry. 

Later,

William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> I finally figured out the easy way to do this and reached 18 + 1. I suspect the last one was not intentional.
> 
> I am toying with the idea of doing a pixel by pixel comparinson and generating a third image comprised of the differing pixels, though this sounds like a mixture of O.C.D. and pedantry.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

Roger the Dodger first to spot all Differences ,well done










Thanks to all who took part


----------

